# observium



## andrewm659 (Feb 14, 2017)

So I have gotten observium installed on FreeBSD 11.  However I seem to be having some difficulty getting apache to work with it.

Here is my apache config:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
LoadModule rewrite_module libexec/apache24/mod_rewrite.so
DocumentRoot /usr/local/www/observium/html
ServerName observium02.borg.local
CustomLog /usr/local/www/observium/logs/access_log combined
ErrorLog /usr/local/www/observium/logs/error_log
        <Directory /usr/local/www/observium/html/>
                #DirectoryIndex index.htm index.html index.php index.pl
                AllowOverride All
                Options FollowSymLinks MultiViews
                Require all granted
        </Directory>
LogLevel debug
</VirtualHost>
```

I keep getting a 403 Forbidden.


----------



## andrewm659 (Feb 14, 2017)

Nevermind.  missed a package


----------

